# Mag light from the X-Files



## sid2 (Feb 4, 2009)

check this one out from the X-Files...

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAVID-DUCHOVNY-...ryZ18839QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sigman (Feb 5, 2009)

Geesh, I think they need more pics of the lot!!


----------



## tx101 (Feb 5, 2009)

I wonder if we will see the Maxabeams they used on X-Files on Ebay ???


----------



## Superdave (Feb 5, 2009)

it would be nice if that glove was rigged as a charge cradle....


----------



## N10 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol....must be a real fan for someone to buy that:\


----------



## copperfox (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen every x-files episode, and while I've seen him use a maglite, I don't remember ever seeing the silver rings of the magcharger. You've got to wonder who would buy this. I like flashlights and the x-files, but I'd never spend a thousand dollars for this item. :candle:


----------



## balou (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'd rather buy a Spy00[79] with that


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if there are enough X-files collectors around to warrant such a high price. I doubt that even the most hardcore sci-fi nerds would pay that much for a beat up Magcharger and especially not over ebay. Also +1 on what copperfox said; I don't remember the silver rings.

For $1125, I reckon you could get something like the SF M6 from the Transformers movie. Probably $5000 if Megan Fox had touched it.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 8, 2009)

For that kind of money I could buy a better used turntable for my stereo.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 8, 2009)

I've also seen every single X-Files episode numerous times, and I never noticed a Magcharger. I'm pretty sure he used 2 cell lights most of the time as well.


----------



## will (Feb 8, 2009)

A few years back I was looking for a particular color Mini-Mag. I ran across an X-Files mini-mag in that color. This was a gift to the cast and crew members at the end of filming one season. They wanted over $200 for it. I passed. 

I read somewhere that older flashlights used in the movies and tv shows were not battery powered because they were not bright enough to compete with the set lights, They ran an extension cord down the actors sleeve and the light was AC powered.


----------



## balou (Feb 8, 2009)

will said:


> I read somewhere that older flashlights used in the movies and tv shows were not battery powered because they were not bright enough to compete with the set lights, They ran an extension cord down the actors sleeve and the light was AC powered.


...which explains the popularity of the M6 in movies


----------

